# USC - MFA - GRE requirements..?



## the_ums

Hi There,

I'm looking to apply for the MFA in Writing for Screen and Television (USC), was wandering about the GRE requirements, I spoke to the admission co-ordinator at SCA, and she said "it was not required", I pressed her asking whether it was still worth having it and she didn't answer, just restated it was "not required". Is anyone else applying for 2017 and if so are you guys taking the GRE...?

Thanks


----------



## Point Break

It's not required for admission and won't sway the decision of SCA when the faculty reads your creative portfolio (which probably matters the most). The only way it would help distinguish you may be in the off chance that university admissions had to decide between you and someone with a sub-3.0 gpa (which is a very small percentage) - but you have to be recommended by the faculty first after they read your materials.

I was admitted without the GRE and the majority of my cohort was too. If you're only applying to schools like USC that don't require the GRE, I would say that time and energy would be better spent sharpening your creative portfolio.


----------

